# TiVoToGo???



## Goldlexus (Jun 23, 2002)

Is the new software update that allows a user to transfer recorded programs from Tivo to a laptop/computer available only to stand alone Tivo users or will anyone with a Tivo get it? Just curious.....


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

Goldlexus said:


> Is the new software update that allows a user to transfer recorded programs from Tivo to a laptop/computer available only to stand alone Tivo users or will anyone with a Tivo get it? Just curious.....


Only to standalone machines. The DirecTV units have never received the updates that would allow the Home Networking and other features that the standalone units have had for quite a while, so there is no reason to suspect they'll get this one (which would require the home networking feature) either. The hardware is already there, just that DirecTV refuses to activate it.


----------



## gglockner (Mar 25, 2004)

This and other HMO questions belong in an FAQ or a sticky.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Standalone machines are no longer the only ones that can have the HMO option. One can have a DirecTIVO with home networking and other features once reserved only for standalone Tivo's. I've got two Hughes HDVR2's that are HMO'd and then some.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Dish Network are you listening? Where is your portable DVR player you was going to come out with that would allow you to see the shows that are on your DVR when you download them to it with a usb port?


----------



## gglockner (Mar 25, 2004)

Lord Vader said:


> Standalone machines are no longer the only ones that can have the HMO option. One can have a DirecTIVO with home networking and other features once reserved only for standalone Tivo's. I've got two Hughes HDVR2's that are HMO'd and then some.


Not without some major-league hacking


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

And just *how* long ago was the Moxie device supposed to let E* blow anything TiVo did out of the water?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

gglockner said:


> Not without some major-league hacking


I wouldn't exactly call it "major league" hacking if one knows what he's doing.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I just read in another thread on here that they are still planning on leasing the portable DVR player. Would be nice if they had a combo unit that allowed you to do the DVR, games, phone, Sirius/XM satellite radio, live television, etc. on that unit. That would be on sweet piece of electronics.


----------

